# Yoritsune Matsudaira 1907-2001



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok i bought few records, one was a guess, sometime im a daring buyer i buy obscure composer i dont know.Well here one of em. It's said he was acclaim has one of the greatest japanese composer, Olivier Messiaen and Toru takemitsu were impress by him.

what do you guy think of him?

I have is bugaku dance suite, first lisen i was alienated a bit, because the music felt so exotic an uneasy at first than you get use to it.Ritualistic avant-japanese music take supposely influence by chinese and korean music has well.

and that about it :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

There's quite a bit of his music on YouTube. Gotta give it a listen. Thanks!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I've heard the Naxos disc that was released. It's interesting stuff, and gakagu fits very well with the techniques he uses. There's not much available of his considerable output outside of Japan, though.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Got hook on is stuff , quite pleasant and Moody, it fit my actual mood, what should be my next purchase if i like Mastudaira ,is there other memorable symphony or whatever?

I really dig his sound my mind is blowen, im obliterate, any other composer similar to him?
what is complete repertoire of his available cds worth mentioning?


----------

